# Titanium hardware kit



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Wondering where these peeps get their titanium screw/bolt/hardware kits


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Until recently, I have ordered for Toronto Cycles. On my order a few weeks ago, appearantly they were out of the size screw I wanted and fulfilled it with the incorrect length, assuming I wouldn't care. WTF? I then ordered on eBay and couldn't be happier with the prompt service and quality of product.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Keep in mind, most MFG's don't reccomend Ti bolts to be used in the linkages in stuff, they're just too weak compared to grade 12.9 steel bolts. I also wouldn't risk using them on your stem or anything.

I'm not an expert, but to me shaving a few grams isn't worth the sense of security that steel brings.


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

i have ti rotor bolts, hs33 bolts (extended for brake booster), stem, pedal axles, bb, female bolts for hubs. have not had one problem. i was breaking the heads off of grade 8 and 8.5 on my hs33s. finally dropped the cash for some ti and couldnt be happier. 

also shaved over a pound so my trials bike come out just over 20lbs.

i got mine from tartybikes.co.uk. but its will require loosing a limb to afford it.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I figured that if a ti axle on a pedal can handle the shear loads out on it, a bolt contained in a dampened shock should be fine.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll use Ti bolts anywhere. Been doing so for 15 years and never had one break. 

Aluminum is a different story, it is fine for low load applications like brake lever clamps, derailleur bolts, but anything with shear or needing enough clamping force to resist body weight forget it.

Surprisingly Specialized specs an M6 aluminum bolt for the front shock mount on the S-works Stumpjumper... so maybe material choice is not so intuitive at times. I still run Ti there though.

Would be interested to hear first hand experience of Ti bolts failing in bike applications (pedal spindles don't count, those certainly do fail on occasion).


----------



## fcaw11 (Feb 23, 2009)

I purchased Ti bolts from ebay as well. Ti rotor bolts, seatpost rail clamp, brake adapter/caliper, shifter clamps.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

Don't skimp on quality...TekBolt offers some of the best (6Al4V). I've dealt with them a few times, great company.
TekBolt Metric Nuts Bolts Washers Fasteners

That being said, my bike has no Ti on it...too expensive.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Out of curiosity, how much are you guys spending on these Ti bolt kits and how much weight are you saving? 
I've never desired to do Ti bolts on my bike, hell... a Ti spring is a stretch but I end up buying one as the finishing touch to each DH bike I've built.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

mbell said:


> I figured that if a ti axle on a pedal can handle the shear loads out on it, a bolt contained in a dampened shock should be fine.


Not a safe comparison. Ti pedal spindles usually have fairly low rider weight limits (180-200 lb) when the steel spindle versions do not.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

echo24 said:


> i have ti rotor bolts, hs33 bolts (extended for brake booster), stem, pedal axles, bb, female bolts for hubs. have not had one problem. i was breaking the heads off of grade 8 and 8.5 on my hs33s. finally dropped the cash for some ti and couldnt be happier.
> 
> also shaved over a pound so my trials bike come out just over 20lbs.
> 
> i got mine from tartybikes.co.uk. but its will require loosing a limb to afford it.


Just from replacing bolts? I doubt if all the steel bolts on my bike weigh as much as a pound in the first place.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

shiggy said:


> Not a safe comparison. Ti pedal spindles usually have fairly low rider weight limits (180-200 lb) when the steel spindle versions do not.


I agree about the direct rider weight. But there are variables beyond that- rock strikes at speed and increase load when under compression (landing a jump, etc).


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

shiggy said:


> Just from replacing bolts? I doubt if all the steel bolts on my bike weigh as much as a pound in the first place.


if you read the list, i have the pedal spindles and bb in there too. the biggest difference was the bb as it dropped 1/2 pound alone.



> Out of curiosity, how much are you guys spending on these Ti bolt kits and how much weight are you saving?


i have about $80 in bolts and $200 in ti parts. its not any different then throwing on carbon bits except for if you forget to throw antiseize on the threads it doesnt try and weld itself to aluminum from corrosion.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Echo24 - if I were to get ti bolts should I throw some lube/anti seize on all the threads? If so can you recommend a good product?


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

csermonet said:


> Echo24 - if I were to get ti bolts should I throw some lube/anti seize on all the threads? If so can you recommend a good product?


Grease works fine, but this stuff is purpose made.

Amazon.com: Finish Line Ti prep Anti-Seize: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

You can buy anti seize compound at your local auto parts store for a heck of a lot less than that Finish Line stuff. And it is probably better quality too.


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

myarmisonfire said:


> You can buy anti seize compound at your local auto parts store for a heck of a lot less than that Finish Line stuff. And it is probably better quality too.


im using the anti seize goop i got for my car brakes.

Permatex/8 oz. (226.8 g.) anti-seize lubricant (80078) | Lube | AutoZone.com

ill find out if it works when i need to change my rotor down the road


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i picked up some ti bolts from ebay for my stem and top cap bolt. i think i saved around 12g.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

saturnine said:


> i picked up some ti bolts from ebay for my stem and top cap bolt. i think i saved around 12g.


hahahahahaha


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

csermonet said:


> Wondering where these peeps get their titanium screw/bolt/hardware kits


this is what you need:

Titanium Bolts, Titanium Bolt, Titanium Fasteners, Ti Bolt


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

I got mine from eBay, by size for each application, for a total of $60 shipped I got bolts for 2 bikes:

7 crown bolts for a Manitou Dorado, as well as the 4 axle pinch bolts (not stem bolts though)
front brake caliper & adaptor bolts for 1 bike, caliper for the other
rear caliper and adaptor for 1 and caliper for the other

Weight is fairly negligable, but the Ti bolts at the brakes sure look a lot better than the stock Shimano bolts. Both bikes are new Santa Cruz's and most of the bolts on the frame some stock with Ti, shock bolts and the bolts that thread into the axles.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

echo24 said:


> if you read the list, i have the pedal spindles and bb in there too. the biggest difference was the bb as it dropped 1/2 pound alone.


I read that as ti BB bolts, not the BB spindle. If you have a current external bearing BB crankset ti spidles are not an option, and they are already lighter than steel splined/square taper cranksets.

The weight difference between my Profile Racing steel and ti spindles (solid versions) is ~1/3 lb. About as heavy as spindles get.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

the dorado crown bolts need 10-12Nm to tighten, the ti screw has a max from 12Nm I'm back the the original steel screws...


----------



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)

Grade 5 Alloy Steel (commonly used on automobiles for lug nut and lug bolt applications)
Yield Strength: 92,000psi
Ultimate Tensile Strength: 120,000psi
Shear Strength: 72,000psi
Density: .284 lb/in^3

Grade 8 Alloy Steel (used for lug nuts and lug bolts in high strength applications):
Yield Strength: 130,000 psi
Ultimate Tensile Strength: 150,000psi
Shear Strength: 90,000psi
Density: .284 lb/in^3

7075 Aluminum (used on various automobiles for lug nut and lug bolt applications):
Yield Strength: 73,000psi
Ultimate Tensile Strength: 83,000psi
Shear Strength: 48,000psi
Density: .102 lb/in^3

Grade 5 6AL-4V Titanium (Tikore's preferred material):
Yield Strength: 128,000psi
Ultimate Tensile Strength: 138,000psi
Shear Strength: 79,800psi
Density: .160 lb/in^3

Additional note: Titanium has an extremely high resistance to corrosion.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

What about grade 12.9?


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

shiggy said:


> I read that as ti BB bolts, not the BB spindle. If you have a current external bearing BB crankset ti spidles are not an option, and they are already lighter than steel splined/square taper cranksets.
> 
> The weight difference between my Profile Racing steel and ti spindles (solid versions) is ~1/3 lb. About as heavy as spindles get.


its the echo ti bb. i was alittle off on the weight difference on the bb, felt alot more then what it measures at.

New system ISIS Bottom Bracket from Echo. with 124mm axle.
Complete weight including crank bolts: 197g (Titanium), 262g (Steel)


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I used to use Racebolts.com but now I'm using eBay and the prices and quality have been great. I use Ti on everything but linkages and in some cases like brake lever bolts I use alloy in colors.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I've gathered using high quality stuff is important, ill be ordering from the link below. Is this quality ti hardware?

Titanium Bolts, Titanium Bolt, Titanium Fasteners, Ti Bolt

Also, is there anywhere that I absolutely SHOULD NOT use ti bolts? I was going to leave my pivot hardware stock. Here's a list of the locations I am considering safe for titanium use.

Fox 40 clamp hardware
Fox 40 axle pinch bolts
Seat post collar clamp bolt
Rotor bolts
Caliper mounting bolts
Brake lever clamp bolts

Would shock mount bolts be okay? I'm on a DW DHR if it makes any difference.

I'm using a Function Inertia Project top crown with integrated direct mount stem. Uses 4 bolts total in the stem area to clamp the handlebars. Would the handle bar clamp bolts be safe for titanium use?


----------

